# RI D-Bag Governor at it again



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Rhode Island Outraged Over "Holiday Tree"

By Todd Starnes

A Rhode Island lawmaker is calling Gov. Lincoln Chafee "Governor Grinch" after he defied lawmakers and decided that the state would have a "holiday tree" instead of a "Christmas tree."
The governor defended his decision by arguing that it is in keeping with the state's founding in 1636 by religious dissident Roger Williams as a haven for tolerance - where government and religion were kept separate.
Instead of arguing over the tree, the governor called on lawmakers to focus their energy on feeding the poor.
"I would encourage all those engaged in this discussion - whatever their opinion on the matter - to use their energy and enthusiasm to make a positive difference in the lives of their fellow Rhode Islanders," Chafee told the Associated Press.
But Rep. Doreen Costa, called the governor a "Grinch."
"He's just to the left as far as left as you can possibly be," the Republican lawmaker told Fox News & Commentary. "He tries to be politically correct 24-7."

Rhode Island Outraged Over "Holiday Tree" | FOX News & Commentary: Todd Starnes


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Holiday tree? What the hell is that?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Christmas has been under attack for awhile now.

pretty sad.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> Last edited by Wolfman; 11-29-2011 at 21:00. *Reason:* Changed governor description.​


LOL


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

I bet he wouldn't mess with it if it was a Ramadan tree.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Carolers Crash R.I. State Tree Lighting

Gov. Sparks Flap Calling Spruce 'Holiday' Tree

*PROVIDENCE, R.I. -- *Carolers singing "O Christmas Tree" crashed Rhode Island's Statehouse tree lighting on Tuesday after Gov. Lincoln Chafee unwrapped a holiday hubbub by calling the 17-foot spruce a "holiday" tree. 
Chafee insisted his word choice was inclusive and in keeping with Rhode Island's founding as a sanctuary for religious diversity. But his seasonal semantics incensed some lawmakers, the Roman Catholic Church and thousands of people who called his office to complain that the independent governor was trying to secularize Christmas. "He's trying to put our religion down," said Ken Schiano of Cranston, who came to the tree lighting after hearing about the controversy. "It's a Christmas tree. It always has been and it always will be, no matter what that buffoon says it is."

Read more: Carolers Crash R.I. State Tree Lighting - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd like to take a festivus pole and shove it up his ass.

Easter's next, look out "holiday" bunny!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> I'd like to take a festivus pole and shove it up his ass.
> 
> Easter's next, look out "holiday" bunny!


Careful, he might enjoy it. It might be nice to have something up there besides his head.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

When I lived in Warwick, RI Lincoln Chafee's name was on all the garbage trucks... Fitting place.


----------

